# need help steering column removal



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

i've gotten all the bolts loose all the way to the first knuckle on the steering box, the column from inside the car moves easily. except for that whenever i pull on the steering column inside the car to remove it, it seems to be attached to the shaft that extends into the engine compartment.the flange that hooks up w/ the steering box will not go around the headers and big bolt near the upper control arm. What am i missing?????? thanks


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The steering column is one piece to the ragjoint. You need to unbolt the 2 bolts at the ragjoint, pull the cover and clamp at the firewall on the inside, remove the nuts holding the column to the dash support, and the column then slips out.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks, the only problem i have is that the rag joint gets caught between my headers and a control arm bolt that hits the shaft. i'll figure it out sooner or later!!!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Then you need to pull the header.


----------



## 66gto (Dec 21, 2006)

pulling the header in my car is the last option, those bad boys are tight and cramped for room, i took off the rag joint last night, and loosened the steering box and i got it.now i just have to cut a relief cut in the floorboard bracket( thin one) to get the rag joint through it, w/out having to tear into the clutch assembly.


----------



## Don Whaley (Apr 26, 2014)

*removing column*

I'm having the same issue on my 67 w/headers, I don't see how the stg-box being lose will make more room for the rag joint and shaft to bypass the headers and bolt for camber bracket. My lower column bearing is bad and needs r/r...


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I just did this, I losened the holding screw and tapped the top half of the rag joint off the steering rod and left it attached to the steering box. Hadda do the column bottom bearing while I was replacing the firewall plate.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

The rag joint does indeed come off the shaft. You can't just loosen the retaining bolt (clamp), the bolt has to come out as it lives in a notch at the bottom of the shaft. Almost "too easy" sometimes to make sense.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

+1 666, I forgot that detail....


----------

